# OLD fishing arrows



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

I have five fishing arrows with points. The arrows are 26" long, made of bamboo with steel points. I would guess they are from the South Seas. The points look like a lot of work went into making them. I would like to find out where they came from what they are worth and if they could be collector pieces or just wall hangers. EMAIL me at [email protected] for pictures.

Thanks
Ron


----------

